# what strange or mysterious classical musician you discovered in 2016



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well this is easy Melchior Vulpius , a german classical musician that live between 1570-1615.
a great motetist, the story goes i purchase a lot of records and i said to the man that procced ordering
of my cds.

I had told him of my love for motets music like Lassus, gesualdo ect, i ask him if he knew some obscur composer of 16 or early 17th century classical composer that wrote superbe motets.

Than hhe come up whit this enigmatic composer called Melchior Vulpius i was puzzle he said wht a smile in his face you should have a lisen to this one thus the first cd of motets on Querstand label called: 6-bis stimmige motetten / der cantiones sacrae 1.

Than this month he order another cd of Melchior Vulpius Called: 8-bis stimmige motetten / der cantiones sacrae 1 (liber 2 book 2).It was more expensive only one cd this time, but i were amazed so far, it would be fair to says even by the date Melchior Vulpius opperated 1570-1615 his music sounded allready or very near what baroque would had to offer.

So this ladies's & gentelmens his my discovery of the year 2016


:tiphat:


----------

